# What stage in pregnancy can you see puppies move?



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

As title, my friend has acquired a bitch that she thought her own dog must have caught. However, she can see pup movement in the belly. She has only had dog 3 weeks


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

It sounds as though the bitch would be due to give birth within the next few weeks.

Surely the huge belly would give it away ?

Edit: I know it's the last few weeks which you can feel movement, so I 'm assuming it's the same with seeing it.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Apparently, couple of weeks ago, the belly wasnt big, just had large nipples so she thought she was starting season

She has never had bitches before, always dogs. The likelihood that the bitch came pregnant is certain in my mind

ETA .. also she didn't know pre pregnancy shape etc


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh dear  

Ask her to take her bitch to the vet asap so they can do an ultrasound and then once confirmed make sure she does lots and lots of research RE labour, giving birth, possible complications, have an emergency vet number just in case etc


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I will get her to see vets. I will be on hand (not physically but via phone/computer) and if I can't help I'm sure this board can


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of her?

Good luck, shame how some people can just disregard their dogs.

What breed is she?


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry, no pics, will ask for some later. She is a Jack Russell


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

i have always seen and felt movement from 50 days i have dobermanns so slim build and short hair!!  would def go to the vets for an xray to see how many pups are being expected etc. ETA do they know what breed the father is? as she is of small stature being a JR this could cause complications if mated with a larger dog than herself, or different head shape etc.


----------



## Dawn Weir (Sep 23, 2018)

Can someone tell if my dog us pregnant from the photos I have posted


----------



## Abbey's Momma (Aug 28, 2018)

How far along would she be? I could not tell you for certain without seeing the dog in person and may not be able to then, She could be judging from the mamary growth however it could also be a phantom pregnancy, The show all the signs as a real one other that movement and delivery of pups. Really the only was to be certain is to have a ultrasound or ex-ray done to confirm and to find out size and number of pups. 

What breed is she and what would the father be?


----------



## Dawn Weir (Sep 23, 2018)

Abbey's Momma said:


> How far along would she be? I could not tell you for certain without seeing the dog in person and may not be able to then, She could be judging from the mamary growth however it could also be a phantom pregnancy, The show all the signs as a real one other that movement and delivery of pups. Really the only was to be certain is to have a ultrasound or ex-ray done to confirm and to find out size and number of pups.
> 
> What breed is she and what would the father be?


The father is a miniature Yorkshire terrier,she us standard Yorkshire terrier
I Think she about 7 weeks


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Dawn Weir said:


> Can someone tell if my dog us pregnant from the photos I have posted


No.

Take her to your Vet and have her scanned, when he advises.

Does she have milk? I wouldn't expect her to be so swollen around her teats at this stage.


----------

